# An Important Message About Senior Eye Care



## SifuPhil (Nov 28, 2012)

I came across this website in my travels and wanted to share the important message about senior eye care that it contains:



> Also has senior citizen's crystalline lens oakley sunglasses  day by day The hardening, the absorption infrared ability strengthen,  injures continually the degree is relatively obvious, easy to have  cataract, wears the sunglasses also to be possible to have the  protective function. In addition, because in the present atmosphere's  ozone layer is destroyed, now in sunlight harmful optical fiber already  before is fiercer than very Many, in the sunlight intense weather, goes  out wears the sunglasses is to the own eye best protection. 136th, has  the driver special-purpose eyeglasses? Has.



... more ... 

Has the eyeglasses? Has!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2012)

Whaaaa???


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 28, 2012)

SeaBreeze said:


> Whaaaa???



That's what I said, too!

I love finding these spam sites! They're SO entertaining, especially when they're written by a non-native-English writer ...


----------



## Elzee (Nov 29, 2012)

My reaction - huh? Glad you found some humor to this article. Can't make it out enough to find any sense to it. Not even a sense of humor. 
And to be quite honest, if I keep reading it to try to make sense out of it - I am afraid it might strain my 'senior' eyes. lol


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 29, 2012)

Elzee said:


> My reaction - huh? Glad you found some humor to this article. Can't make it out enough to find any sense to it. Not even a sense of humor.
> And to be quite honest, if I keep reading it to try to make sense out of it - I am afraid it might strain my 'senior' eyes. lol



I sort of see it as being like if Dr. Seuss took some particularly bad acid and decided to do some copywriting - there's a certain warped allure to it.


----------

